# Glam Soup Sunday August 3rd @ 9PM CST!



## Janice (Aug 3, 2008)

Listen to the archived *Glam Soup*! Glam Soup  is a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! No webcam this week, unfortunately my computer is STILL being repaired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We look forward to spending a couple hours with listeners old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------

